# Crimp of tube



## Eugin

¡Hola amigos!!
Estuve revisando otros hilos con la palabra "crimp", pero ninguno satisfizo lo que yo estaba buscando (salían acepciones como "cápsulas" o "sello"...)

En este caso, estoy traduciendo un pomo de una crema y en una parte del pomo dice: "See crimp of tube for Lot Number and Expiration Date".

Entiendo perfectamete a lo que se refiere, pero no sé cómo decirlo en español.... ¿Será "sello" en este caso también? Es la parte superior del pomo que lleva impresa el número de lote y fecha de vencimiento.

¡Cualquier ayuda será más que bien recivida!!  
Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Peter P

Eugin said:


> ¡
> ¡Cualquier ayuda será más que bien recibida!!
> quote]
> 
> *Estrechamiento (del tubo) *(lo que se ve en la parte superior del pomo).
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.


----------



## Eugin

Ups... se ve que lo escribí muy rápido, pero desde ya que recibir es con "B"... es que están muy junticas en el teclado... 

Agradezco infinitamente que hayas acudido a mi pedido de SOS, pero no creo que me sirva "Estrechamiento" del tubo, simplemente no es técnico y es una traducción pública la que tengo que entregar. 
En un lado leí "*ribete*" para "crimp", pero sigo con mis dudas, así que voy a seguir esperando a que a alguién más se le prenda la !! 

¡Muchas gracias Peter, de todas formas!!


----------



## Peter P

Ya, ahora lo tengo más claro, "sello del pomo".  

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## eloaiciga

"Crimp the tube" significa obturar un tubo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Creo que se refiere al pliegue que cierra el tubo en su parte trasera (la opuesta al lugar por donde sale el producto). 

_Ribete, cierre, pliegue, sellado_ creo que pueden llegar a funcionar, aunque ninguna me convence del todo...


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Sí que se refiere al pliegue que cierra el tubo en el extremo opuesto al tapón. otras posibilidades aparte dee las que apunta Hakuna Matata podrían ser:

Pestaña, doblez.


----------



## Antonio Hernanz

cierre por doblado
sellado por doblado
acodado


----------



## fernandobn97007

Quizá,
reborde de um tubo


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, what's the "pomo"?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*Pomo* también  tiene otros significados, como _el pomo de la puerta_ (manija redonda, tipo bocha), etc, incluyendo algunos un tanto escabrosos


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, yeah, we know, everything has a double meaning in Spanish!
But what part of the tube is the "pomo"? The sealed end? Why would the sealed end be called the "pomo" (apple or knob)?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

The whole tube is the _pomo_.



k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, yeah, we know, everything has a double meaning in Spanish!


----------

